# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Neuropatische pijn door wondroos

## ad de j

Ik heb in Mexico wondroos opgelopen door een wondje aan mijn scheenbeen. Hierdoor heb ik nu neuropatische pijnen en posttraumatische dystrofie.
Heeft iemand anders ook van deze gevolgen van wondroos gehoord of gelezen?

----------

